# strikes



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

British holidaymakers face travel chaos as Spanish air traffic controllers vote to strike - Yahoo! Travel UK


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for that Jonus!!!!! Have you seen how much those guys are supposed to be earning and they're going on strike????????

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thank you for that Jonus!!!!! Have you seen how much those guys are supposed to be earning and they're going on strike????????
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, 350,000 pa......and this bunch of tosspots are going to ruin thousands of people's once a year holiday. People who earn a small fraction of that are going to be disappointed, quite a few will not have insurance and lose the ticket price. 
These self-centred gits spare no thought for these people, the damage it does do the airline and tourist industries or the people that could lose the jobs because of their actions. The "knock-on effect" of the strike will disrupt flights for weeks to come.

Zap should do what Reagan done. Fire the strikers and bring in the milatry, and when the sacked ones are willing to accept a new contract, then and only then, rehire them.

Governments don't negociate with terrorists, so why should they negociate with these people? They are trying to hold the economy, the tourist industry, the airline industry and all that depends on that to ransom.

All these industries are trying to recover from the recession, the damage the ash cloud did, whilst competing with other countries for tourists. Did they even spare a thought for their fellow airport workers, on a much lower payscale, who might lose their jobs because of all this? I doubt it.

I normally would support as strike against paycuts, but this lot? Do me a favour, if you know one of the strikers..kick 'em inna fork.

In all of my working life, I never had a salary anywhere near that. For a long time any holiday we had planned had to be saved for and any change to the dates meant the holiday would be scrapped.

this lot a are bunch of selfish, egotistical gits


----------

